# Experience Certificate from existing employer



## rojer081 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dear All,
Thanks for all your valuable suggestions and reply ,

I am planning to file an application to ACS and they do need detail exp certificate from my existing employer, its very tough for me to get this letter from the existing employer as it may make my life hell afterwards in existing firm.

Does ACS cross verify the letter authenticity with the existing firm? ,i mean its easy for me to prepare a letter and get it stamped over the company letter head.

Kindly suggest,

Regards,
Rojer


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

rojer081 said:


> Dear All,
> Thanks for all your valuable suggestions and reply ,
> 
> I am planning to file an application to ACS and they do need detail exp certificate from my existing employer, its very tough for me to get this letter from the existing employer as it may make my life hell afterwards in existing firm.
> ...


Hi Rojer,
i wont advice you to even produce a single document by ur self . u may ruin the chance of getting any visa and might get ur self banned for entry in Australia.
You can ask the company to give u a Experience letter stating any other reason than immigration. like u can say that u r going to get ur self accridated to professional body of computer programers in India or so..And latter can tel them when u get assigned CO.


----------



## rojer081 (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks bro, 
the problem is my employer will sure doubt me for whichever reason i ask the letter. 


question is if acs cross check then its ok because i do really work in my firm for the mentioned points in my exp letter. 

and my employer will not deny that as i am not going to write anything wrong in my exp letter. 

still i will welcome yr suggestion , whats yr call bro, does acs send a letter copy to the employer to verify the sign/stamp?


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

hi, DIAC usually verify claimed experience. But as already said, it is not advisable to make any document by yourself as it can put your money and efforts in danger at any stage during application process.
In the circumstances you mentioned, ACS does allow making statutory declaration from colleagues. pls refer to ACS website and assessment manuals for it.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

oz2356 said:


> hi, DIAC usually verify claimed experience. But as already said, it is not advisable to make any document by yourself as it can put your money and efforts in danger at any stage during application process.
> In the circumstances you mentioned, ACS does allow making statutory declaration from colleagues. pls refer to ACS website and assessment manuals for it.


hey there,

I have taken experience letter from my company saying that i am going to do a course, so i typed the same and told my bosses that these are the skills which the institute needs . so he was happy to sign and stamp for me , plus tell your boss this course will benefit you and your company.
or in india even to start a small business u need an experience letter for the banks or money lenders who need to see your competency and skills, so you can try this idea as well.
Additionally for me there was no verification done from my employer, i was working all the time in the same company in dubai and now in sydney, but as advised by others also dont take a risk and loose the oppurtunity.
Good luck.
Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

rojer081 said:


> Dear All,
> Thanks for all your valuable suggestions and reply ,
> 
> I am planning to file an application to ACS and they do need detail exp certificate from my existing employer, its very tough for me to get this letter from the existing employer as it may make my life hell afterwards in existing firm.
> ...


Why are you scared of telling your boss ? If your plan is to immigrate to Aus anyway then you should not be worried about your long term career graph in the company. I was straightforward and explained the whole situation to my boss and then the HR and they issued the letter without much drama.

And yes, in my case they called everyone who issued me a experience letter.


----------



## rojer081 (Sep 1, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Why are you scared of telling your boss ? If your plan is to immigrate to Aus anyway then you should not be worried about your long term career graph in the company. I was straightforward and explained the whole situation to my boss and then the HR and they issued the letter without much drama.
> 
> And yes, in my case they called everyone who issued me a experience letter.


thnk you all for grt suggestions .... i did it


----------



## rojer081 (Sep 1, 2012)

thank you all for your replies,...


----------

